# Resale at Westin Maui



## LAX Mom (Sep 26, 2007)

I have some friends who just returned from a promo stay on Maui and agreed to purchase a unit at the Westin Maui Villas. They love Maui & the Westin Villas (don't we all?) and would probably use this location about half the time. The staroptions and ability to trade into other locations (timeshare & hotels) was also attractive to them. They can still cancel the Westin purchase and look for a resale unit, which I have advised them to do.

I know how the Marriott program works, but have only attended a Westin promo once. That was 4 years ago and I don't remember all the details. I've read some other threads on this board, but I'm still confused about these StarOptions & mandatory/voluntary resorts. 

If I understand correctly, this is a mandatory resort and the StarOptions will transfer with a resale?

When you purchase this resort resale, what do you lose from the Westin program? 

What would you expect to pay for an Ocean View or Island View 2 bedroom unit? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in my OV villa at WKORV right now!

Yes, this is a mandatory resort and StarOptions transfer with the sale so you can exchange with other Starwood resorts.

What you lose is 
- the ability to trade your villa for Starpoints (hotel points). This has differing values to differing people. It is worth it for the hotels I use, especially overseas, but it is not as great a deal for most US hotels.
- participation in the Elite program (probably only matters after you have about 3 or 4 weeks and you are 4 or 5 Star Elite) 
- ability to combine StarOptions from different purchases to stay elsewhere (but the 148,100 StarOptions from a WKORV unit get you in almost everywhere)
- any Starpoint incentives the developer is offering.

I'd say a WKORV every year, OV unit is around $30,000 give or take a little. That is less than half of the current $62,900 for an Island View unit at WKORV-North from the developer. They aren't even offering incentives for IV or OF, only for OV (175,000 points). The resort is very nice. Rooms a little smaller but nicer than WKORV. Hard to decide which resort is better.

Henry


----------



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2007)

Although I'm sure others will chime in with definitive responses, some of your questions are answered in this Starwood primer article from the TUG Advice section.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Dave & Henry! That was just the info I needed! 

Dave- the Starwood article looks very helpful. I'll read it and pass it on to my friends.

Henry you are right- $30,000 is less than half of the price they were quoted and is a significant savings! My friends said they were pushing the OV units with the 175,000 points. They must have a surplus of those.

It is a beautiful resort and very tempting!


----------

